# [SZ Digital] Verzerrte Algorithmen: Die blinden Flecken der künstliche Intelligenzen



## Newsfeed (13 August 2019)

Eine Google-KI behauptet, Nierenversagen besser vorhersagen zu können als Ärzte, dabei hat sie noch kein einziges Nierenversagen vorhergesagt. Der Hype um die Algorithmen droht, wissenschaftliche Grundprinzipien auf den Kopf zu stellen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

